# Scuola chiede ai bambini e insegnanti ( maschi ) di utilizzare la gonna



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2021)

A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"

Proprio pochi giorni fa col nuovo aggiornamento Whatsapp ha aggiunto nuove emoticon non binarie inclusive che possono essere usate da chi non si identifica in un sesso definito

*La protesta arriva in Italia. In un liceo di Monza i ragazzi si sono messi la gonna contro la sessualizzazione del corpo femminile. "Ci si rivolge alle compagne guardandole in volto, rivolgendosi alla loro intelligenza, alla loro sensibilità."*


----------



## Djici (8 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
> L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
> Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"
> 
> ...


Si sparassero.


----------



## davoreb (8 Novembre 2021)

io ci sto pensando e non capisco. cosa significa non sentirsi uomo o donna?

cioè io ho il pisello e sn un maschio non è che mi devo sentire in modo particolare? un maschio può essere un babysitter, un artista o un muratore, possono piacergli le donne, gli uomini o i cavalli ma rimane un maschio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2021)

Per me ci vorrebbe pena di morte per chi cerca di deviare i bambini. 
Maiali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
> L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
> Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"
> 
> ...


Aspetto qualche genio che arriva con "i romani e i greci giravano in gonna e tunica" che poi è la stessa storia del "per i greci l'omosessualità era normale"..si, sopratutto l'omosessualità pedofila dato che generalmente gli uomini si accompagnavano con dei fanciulli

Comunque iniziativa ridicola, lo studente spagnolo immagino che sentisse l'esigenza impellente di usare la gonna, non poteva vivere altrimenti..mica l'ha fatto per mettersi in mostra eh..

Per la cronaca, io al Liceo sono stato quasi espulso per essermi presentato in infradito, perché la gonna si e le infradito no??


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
> L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
> Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"
> 
> ...



Poi venitemi a dire che non esiste un nuovo "ordine mondiale" delle cose.

Roba da esecuzione immediata in pubblica piazza. Almeno fino a poco tempo fa.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2021)

Vabbe facile in Scozia, Willy il giardiniere insegna


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2021)

Il grande problema dei nostri anni è che in nome della libertà si stanno facendo le peggio cose, viscide, che lasciano totalmente in disappunto gli adulti quindi figuriamoci i bambini/ragazzi nella pubertà.

Al Colleggio il programma su Rai2 ho letto che c'è una ragazza/o di 14 anni che non si definisce binario/a.

Voglio dire ma a 14 anni cosa capisci?? Probabilmente guardavo ancora Holly & Benji e Occhi Di Gatto e questi pensano alle più cose devianti possibili.
Ma i genitori dove stanno? C'è gente a cui il figlio viene dato in affido per molto meno


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Il grande problema dei nostri anni è che in nome della libertà si stanno facendo le peggio cose, viscide, che lasciano totalmente in disappunto gli adulti quindi figuriamoci i bambini/ragazzi nella pubertà.
> 
> Al Colleggio il programma su Rai2 ho letto che c'è una ragazza/o di 14 anni che non si definisce binario/a.
> 
> ...


Bravissimo hai sollevato un punto fondamentale, prima i ragazzi ad una certa età avevano in mente cose da ragazzini, oggi dai 10 anni in su pensano solo al sesso, vengono lobotomizzati con continui discorsi su sessualità, omofobia, vedono VIP che parlano solo di sti argomenti..non parliamo poi dei cellulari con cui navigano tra Instagram e pornhub..
Normale che poi abbiano menti deviate


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Novembre 2021)

fa tutto parte del progetto transumanista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
> L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
> Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"
> 
> ...



*La protesta arriva in Italia. In un liceo di Monza i ragazzi si sono messi la gonna contro la sessualizzazione del corpo femminile. "Ci si rivolge alle compagne guardandole in volto, rivolgendosi alla loro intelligenza, alla loro sensibilità."*


----------



## kekkopot (10 Novembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ci sto pensando e non capisco. cosa significa non sentirsi uomo o donna?
> 
> cioè io ho il pisello e sn un maschio non è che mi devo sentire in modo particolare? un maschio può essere un babysitter, un artista o un muratore, possono piacergli le donne, gli uomini o i cavalli ma rimane un maschio.


Non mi capacito neanche io della cosa.
Ma ormai siamo nell'era che se dicessi che da domani mi identifico in un cavallo la gente dovrà rispettare la mia decisione


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La protesta arriva in Italia. In un liceo di Monza i ragazzi si sono messi la gonna contro la sessualizzazione del corpo femminile. "Ci si rivolge alle compagne guardandole in volto, rivolgendosi alla loro intelligenza, alla loro sensibilità."*


Certo, specialmente al liceo, si guardano le donne e le compagne rivolgendosi alla loro blablabla. Io a 16 anni guardavo culi e tette: non che oggi sia diverso ma all'epoca...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Certo, specialmente al liceo, si guardano le donne e le compagne rivolgendosi alla loro blablabla. Io a 16 anni guardavo culi e tette: non che oggi sia diverso ma all'epoca...



Che poi belle le immagini Instagram di questa classe... dicono di guardare le compagne in volto, e poi tutte con la mascherina


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2021)

Stanno creando dei mostri.

Speriamo che il pazzo si alzi in fretta


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me ci vorrebbe pena di morte per chi cerca di deviare i bambini.
> Maiali.


Deviare ? Penso che nessuno voglia deviare dei bambini. Penso che l intento degli insegnati sia quello idealmente di non imporre nessun abbigliamento, che poi come idea di fondo è giusta che ogni individuo sia libero di esprimersi come meglio crede. Anche come identità di genere. 
Il problema come sempre è che se imponi una cosa passi dalla parte del torto ( anche se immagino sia una forzatura giornalaia l obbligo ).


----------



## Gas (10 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Deviare ? Penso che nessuno voglia deviare dei bambini. Penso che l intento degli insegnati sia quello idealmente di non imporre nessun abbigliamento, che poi come idea di fondo è giusta che ogni individuo sia libero di esprimersi come meglio crede. Anche come identità di genere.
> Il problema come sempre è che se imponi una cosa passi dalla parte del torto ( anche se immagino sia una forzatura giornalaia l obbligo ).


Non basta non discriminare?
Ognuno faccia quel che vuole, vorrei vedere meno iniziative plateali e più fatti. Non forature, no cose come quote rosa, uguaglianza vera.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Deviare ? Penso che nessuno voglia deviare dei bambini. Penso che l intento degli insegnati sia quello idealmente di non imporre nessun abbigliamento, che poi come idea di fondo è giusta che ogni individuo sia libero di esprimersi come meglio crede. Anche come identità di genere.
> Il problema come sempre è che se imponi una cosa passi dalla parte del torto ( anche se immagino sia una forzatura giornalaia l obbligo ).


Però Lollo un po di rispetto anche per il luogo che si frequenta non guasterebbe. Ci sono mille altri posti dove esprimersi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Stanno creando dei mostri.
> 
> Speriamo che il pazzo si alzi in fretta


Serve un pazzo ormai per ogni ambito,qui in Italia..


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2021)

Il pensiero progressista è fantastico.

Quando si tratta di far fare a ognuno che diamine gli pare, compreso mettersi in tutù sul posto di lavoro (o di studio), alimentando così l'ovvio degrado derivato dai soliti mentecatti che si vogliono mettere in mostra (e risultare dei visionari intellettuali pseudo-antisistema), allora va bene, è tutto ok.

Poi però bisogna vagginarsi e tenere il cencio in faccia tutti quanti perché è un "dovere civicohhh", se no si manca di rispetto al prossimo.


----------



## Maximo (10 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
> L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
> Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"
> 
> ...


Finché le ragazze indossano la gonna, preferibilmente mini, anzi micro, va bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Deviare ? Penso che nessuno voglia deviare dei bambini. Penso che l intento degli insegnati sia quello idealmente di non imporre nessun abbigliamento, che poi come idea di fondo è giusta che ogni individuo sia libero di esprimersi come meglio crede. Anche come identità di genere.
> Il problema come sempre è che se imponi una cosa passi dalla parte del torto ( anche se immagino sia una forzatura giornalaia l obbligo ).


Ma quale libertà di espressione lollo? Ma non lo capire che se trasformi sta roba in una sorta di moda alla fine diventerà solo una nuova forma di esibizionismo? Alla fine succede quello che è sempre successo, chi è leader se fa cose alternative passa sempre per figo, se lo fa lo sfigato della classe gli ridono tutti dietro.. Sta roba del genere è patetica e senza senso


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La protesta arriva in Italia. In un liceo di Monza i ragazzi si sono messi la gonna contro la sessualizzazione del corpo femminile. "Ci si rivolge alle compagne guardandole in volto, rivolgendosi alla loro intelligenza, alla loro sensibilità."*


Si sono dimenticati di dire "facendole ubriacare alle feste e poi passandoci il filmato in cui spompinano mezza classe".. Perché poi QUESTO fanno sti bravi giovani progressisthhih


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non basta non discriminare?
> Ognuno faccia quel che vuole, vorrei vedere meno iniziative plateali e più fatti. Non forature, no cose come quote rosa, uguaglianza vera.





Swaitak ha scritto:


> Però Lollo un po di rispetto anche per il luogo che si frequenta non guasterebbe. Ci sono mille altri posti dove esprimersi.


Ragazzi ma io non capisco, che si sentano liberi tutti di fare come vogliono. Che fastidio vi danno ?

Non è questione di rispetto o meno è questione di libertà di espressione, pensate se voi foste nati con i capelli biondi e tutta la società vi avesse imposto da quando siete piccoli che il biondo è "diverso"e non va bene esserlo.
Ma voi biondi ci siete nati, come vi sentireste ?
Il problema di fondo che continuo a non capire è pensare che se uno non è biondo possa diventarlo perchè spinto da una ideologia sociale

Uno nasce biondo (quindi naturalmente) come nasce con una preferenza sessuale.
Se uno nasce uomo a cui piacciono le donne può essere influenzato ( secondo voi ) come vuole ma sempre le donne gli piaceranno.
Dall altra parte se uno nasce uomo a cui piacciono gli uomini deve essere libero di esprimere la sua preferenza senza sentirsi discriminato per questo.

La preferenza sessuale è come il nascere biondo, è una condizione naturale non una " moda" o imposizione sociale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale libertà di espressione lollo? Ma non lo capire che se trasformi sta roba in una sorta di moda alla fine diventerà solo una nuova forma di esibizionismo? Alla fine succede quello che è sempre successo, chi è leader se fa cose alternative passa sempre per figo, se lo fa lo sfigato della classe gli ridono tutti dietro.. Sta roba del genere è patetica e senza senso


Non penso che sia esibizionismo. 
Penso che se hai represso una condizione naturale per decenni ora che si stanno allargando le maglie è giusto che chi si sentano liberi di farlo ( a volte esagerando ). 
Poi torniamo sempre li, fanno del male a qualcuno ? no, e allora che esprimano la loro LGBTHURFZ+32-2 come vogliono. 
A volte sembra di voler far passare queste persone come una lobby che vuole controllare il mondo.


----------



## Giofa (10 Novembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ci sto pensando e non capisco. cosa significa non sentirsi uomo o donna?
> 
> cioè io ho il pisello e sn un maschio non è che mi devo sentire in modo particolare? un maschio può essere un babysitter, un artista o un muratore, possono piacergli le donne, gli uomini o i cavalli ma rimane un maschio.


Invece può capitare che uno nasca maschio ma si senta una donna e viceversa. E non si tratta di gusti sessuali ma di come uno si sente. È una condizione rara ma immagino che debba essere psicologicamente molto dura, credo che il considerarli persone come gli altri e non mostri sarebbe un gran passo avanti. Poi ovviamente la spettacolarizzazione è sempre sbagliata


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
> L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
> Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"
> 
> ...


Prossimamente faranno causa al padre eterno che non ha donato il ciclo all'uomo.


----------



## Sam (11 Novembre 2021)

Io mi sono svegliato questa mattina e mi sentivo un tavolo.
Domani, se mi sentirò ancora così, andrò al lavoro vestito da tavolo in mogano.

E guai se qualcuno mi dice qualcosa!


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La protesta arriva in Italia. In un liceo di Monza i ragazzi si sono messi la gonna contro la sessualizzazione del corpo femminile. "Ci si rivolge alle compagne guardandole in volto, rivolgendosi alla loro intelligenza, alla loro sensibilità."*


Incredibile, era solo questione di tempo. Più sono grandi le c4gate più si diffondono


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io mi sono svegliato questa mattina e mi sentivo un tavolo.
> Domani, se mi sentirò ancora così, andrò al lavoro vestito da tavolo in mogano.
> 
> E guai se qualcuno mi dice qualcosa!


Sì ma in questo modo discrimini i tavoli in vetroceramica laminati e quelli in PVC, non devi essere binario ma un tavolo fluido.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io mi sono svegliato questa mattina e mi sentivo un tavolo.
> Domani, se mi sentirò ancora così, andrò al lavoro vestito da tavolo in mogano.
> 
> E guai se qualcuno mi dice qualcosa!


Attento ai tavolofobi fascisti.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ci sto pensando e non capisco. cosa significa non sentirsi uomo o donna?
> 
> cioè io ho il pisello e sn un maschio non è che mi devo sentire in modo particolare? un maschio può essere un babysitter, un artista o un muratore, possono piacergli le donne, gli uomini o i cavalli ma rimane un maschio.


In realtà non è un concetto complicato. Dal dato biologico-anatomico di avere il pisello discendono delle “aspettative sociali” su come il possessore di pisello dovrebbe comportarsi. Per restare all’ambito dell’oggetto della thread, nella società occidentale, prevalentemente da un possessore di pisello ci si aspetta che non metta la gonna, non metta il rossetto, non metta lo smalto ecc. 
Queste “aspettative sociali” non hanno nulla a che vedere con la Natura ma sono, per l’appunto, costruzioni sociali e culturali.
Peraltro si tratta di costruzioni variabili: per esempio, fino a non molti anni fa portare i capelli lunghi e depilarsi veniva considerata prerogativa di chi era privo di pisello e se un possessore di pisello si depilava veniva considerato “effeminato”.

Ora, per la maggior parte delle persone c’è coincidenza tra l’avere un gingillo nelle mutande e quello che la società “si aspetta”, per altre persone no.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Deviare ? Penso che nessuno voglia deviare dei bambini. Penso che l intento degli insegnati sia quello idealmente di non imporre nessun abbigliamento, che poi come idea di fondo è giusta che ogni individuo sia libero di esprimersi come meglio crede. Anche come identità di genere.
> Il problema come sempre è che se imponi una cosa passi dalla parte del torto ( anche se immagino sia una forzatura giornalaia l obbligo ).


Ma infatti. L’errore di prospettiva è pensare che certi modi del manifestarsi della personalità siano frutto di pressioni, quando in realtà si sta semplicemente prendendo atto di una situazione già esistente e rimasta priva di voce per chissà quanto tempo.
A me sembra un’ottima cosa che si spieghi ai più giovani anche il rispetto delle diverse forme di manifestazione della personalità in ambito sessuale, ovviamente con modalità che tengano conto del grado di sviluppo.
Per esempio, io ho ricevuto dai miei un’educazione molto rigorosa nell’ambito del rispetto verso gli altri(“non prendere in giro bambini/e sovrappeso, o con gli occhiali ecc”), ma è molto probabile che se in seconda media un mio compagno di classe fosse venuto col rossetto e lo smalto gli avrei riso in faccia. Altrettanto probabilmente i miei mi avrebbe rimproverato e io me ne sarei pentito, ma nel frattempo avrei comunque causato un danno a quell’ipotetico compagno di classe. Il tutto in totale buonafede perché in seconda media non avrei potuto avere gli strumenti per capire.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A Edimburgo in Scozia precisamente la scuola Castleview Primary School tramite una mail ha inviato a tutti gli studenti e anche insegnanti maschi l'invito di indossare a scuola una gonna per "promuovere l'uguaglianza" sfatare i tabù e l'identità binaria in quanto la fluidità è cosa buona e giusta.
> L'iniziativà è sorta in risposta a quanto successo recentemente in una scuola spagnola dopo che un ragazzo ( 15 anni ) è statop espulso per essersi presentato in gonna alle lezioni.
> Ovviamente polemiche su polemiche e molti genitori hanno scritto al preside "Lasciate che i bimbi siano semplicemente bimbi"
> 
> ...


Ma qualcuno tra questi geni perchè invece non chiede a una donna come si sente quando non viene più guardata o , meglio, quando si guarda solo la sua intelligenza?
Perchè non si chiede a una donna cosa implica a livello mentale, fisico, organico, chimico quella delicata fase della vita che porta alla menopausa?

La donna è meravigliosa anche per il suo apparire , eccessi a parte , e non bisogna fare di tutte le storture un fascio.
Lasciamo che la donna sia donna , l'uomo sia uomo e ognuno sia libero di esprimere la propria sessualità ma libertà non vuol dire distruzione del pensiero, semmai arricchimento.

Sto però realizzando che in base a questi nuovi parametri noi altri nati qualche annetto fa siamo cresciuti, a detta loro, come subumani.
E pensare che il mio vecchio maestro per farci andare in bagno separava i maschietti dalle femminucce...
Oggi verrebbe bruciato in piazza.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. L’errore di prospettiva è pensare che certi modi del manifestarsi della personalità siano frutto di pressioni, quando in realtà si sta semplicemente prendendo atto di una situazione già esistente e rimasta priva di voce per chissà quanto tempo.
> A me sembra un’ottima cosa che si spieghi ai più giovani anche il rispetto delle diverse forme di manifestazione della personalità in ambito sessuale, ovviamente con modalità che tengano conto del grado di sviluppo.
> Per esempio, io ho ricevuto dai miei un’educazione molto rigorosa nell’ambito del rispetto verso gli altri(“non prendere in giro bambini/e sovrappeso, o con gli occhiali ecc”), ma è molto probabile che se in seconda media un mio compagno di classe fosse venuto col rossetto e lo smalto gli avrei riso in faccia. Altrettanto probabilmente i miei mi avrebbe rimproverato e io me ne sarei pentito, ma nel frattempo avrei comunque causato un danno a quell’ipotetico compagno di classe. Il tutto in totale buonafede perché in seconda media non avrei potuto avere gli strumenti per capire.


Chi oggi indirizza verso la 'fluidità' dei sessi non è meno criminali di chi fino a qualche anno fa creava stereotipi.

Bisogna aprire le menti per crescere come società, non deviarle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi oggi indirizza verso la 'fluidità' dei sessi non è meno criminali di chi fino a qualche anno fa creava stereotipi.
> 
> Bisogna aprire le menti per crescere come società, non deviarle.


È quello l errore che sta alla base della tua teoria, pensare che si possa indirizzare verso la fluidità di genere. 
Se uno nasce etero muore etero, se uno o una nasce lesbica è giusto che possa sentirsi libera di esprimerlo.
Qui il discorso è : spieghiamo ai bambini che bisogna accettare chiunque. 
Non è : facciamo vedere ai bambini che esiste la fluidità di genere così lo diventano pure loro.
Nessuno viene convinto ad essere gay, lesbo o LGBTGGEJEI+meno per e diviso.


----------



## Masanijey (11 Novembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ci sto pensando e non capisco. cosa significa non sentirsi uomo o donna?
> 
> cioè io ho il pisello e sn un maschio non è che mi devo sentire in modo particolare? un maschio può essere un babysitter, un artista o un muratore, possono piacergli le donne, gli uomini o i cavalli ma rimane un maschio.


Stiamo andando verso un mondo totalmente falcidiato dai social (perché questa è moda, non sono ideali), c'è poco da fare, me ne accorgo parlando con i miei figli. Sono strafelice di essere un 81, di aver potuto bucare i super tele, di essermi sbucciato le ginocchia, di aver chiamato dalla cabina telefonica e di aver dovuto aspettare le 3 di notte sui canali regionali per vedere una tetta e massaggiarmi il birillo.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi oggi indirizza verso la 'fluidità' dei sessi non è meno criminali di chi fino a qualche anno fa creava stereotipi.
> 
> Bisogna aprire le menti per crescere come società, non deviarle.


Per quanto riguarda l’orientamento sessuale io penso che non si possa indirizzare: io alle elementari mi “innamoravo” ogni giorno di una bambina e neanche sapevo cosa avrei dovuto farci perché non avevo ancora l’idea del rapporto sessuale.
Per quanto riguarda il genere, nella sua accezione sociale, sia tu che io con altissima probabilità siamo frutto di un indirizzamento. Non pensiamo neanche lontanamente di metterci il rossetto perché non ci piace o perché per la società l’uomo “non deve” mettere il rossetto?
Aprire le menti significa lasciare che ognuno manifesti liberamente la propria personalità a prescindere dalle costruzioni sociali, con l’unico limite di non danneggiare altri.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda l’orientamento sessuale io penso che non si possa indirizzare: io alle elementari mi “innamoravo” ogni giorno di una bambina e neanche sapevo cosa avrei dovuto farci perché non avevo ancora l’idea del rapporto sessuale.
> Per quanto riguarda il genere, nella sua accezione sociale, sia tu che io con altissima probabilità siamo frutto di un indirizzamento. Non pensiamo neanche lontanamente di metterci il rossetto perché non ci piace o perché per la società l’uomo “non deve” mettere il rossetto?
> Aprire le menti significa lasciare che ognuno manifesti liberamente la propria personalità a prescindere dalle costruzioni sociali, con l’unico limite di non danneggiare altri.


Esattamente, ma non scordiamo nemmeno che l'uomo è cattivo e lo è ancor di più il piccolo uomo, il bambino.
La legge del branco si attua sin dalla tenera età.

Bisogna lavorare sempre sulle menti e sulla cultura per migliorare la società e mai per imposizione.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È quello l errore che sta alla base della tua teoria, pensare che si possa indirizzare verso la fluidità di genere.
> Se uno nasce etero muore etero, se uno o una nasce lesbica è giusto che possa sentirsi libera di esprimerlo.
> Qui il discorso è : spieghiamo ai bambini che bisogna accettare chiunque.
> Non è : facciamo vedere ai bambini che esiste la fluidità di genere così lo diventano pure loro.
> Nessuno viene convinto ad essere gay, lesbo o LGBTGGEJEI+meno per e diviso.


Beh allora una mamma al mattino dovrebbe mettere nell'armadio del figlio gonna e pantalone : a lui la scelta.
In bagno accanto al gel per i capelli magari anche il rossetto.
Sta tranquillo che il bimbo metterà la gonna e passerà anche il rossetto.

A 3 anni non si ha la percezione del proprio corpo.

Magari smettiamo pure di mettere il fiocco azzurro o rosa nella culla.

Un etero può anche diventare gay comunque o scoprire tardi di esserlo.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh allora una mamma al mattino dovrebbe mettere nell'armadio del figlio gonna e pantalone : a lui la scelta.
> In bagno accanto al gel per i capelli magari anche il rossetto.
> Sta tranquillo che il bimbo metterà la gonna e passerà anche il rossetto.
> 
> ...



Della serie:

Se oggi sono etero, è colpa dei miei genitori che non mi hanno dato da piccolo opportunità sufficienti ad esprimermi come non binario (mutandine solo da maschietto e non da femminuccia, niente borsettina, niente mollette per i capelli, etc etc).


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Della serie:
> 
> Se oggi sono etero, è colpa dei miei genitori che non mi hanno dato da piccolo opportunità sufficienti ad esprimermi come non binario (mutandine solo da maschietto e non da femminuccia, niente borsettina, niente mollette per i capelli, etc etc).


Tu sei sempre avanti di due secoli. Top.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh allora una mamma al mattino dovrebbe mettere nell'armadio del figlio gonna e pantalone : a lui la scelta.
> In bagno accanto al gel per i capelli magari anche il rossetto.
> Sta tranquillo che il bimbo metterà la gonna e passerà anche il rossetto.
> 
> ...


Ma stiamo scherzando ? 

L'omosessualità è una condizione naturale, non si diventa qualcosa che non si è mai stato. 

E poi non è che uno " lo scopre ", uno lo accetta più tardi son due cose completamente diverse.


----------



## Giofa (11 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Della serie:
> 
> Se oggi sono etero, è colpa dei miei genitori che non mi hanno dato da piccolo opportunità sufficienti ad esprimermi come non binario (mutandine solo da maschietto e non da femminuccia, niente borsettina, niente mollette per i capelli, etc etc).





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu sei sempre avanti di due secoli. Top.


Secondo me però confondiamo l'orientamento sessuale con il modo di esprimere la propria personalità. Una persona gay è attratta dalle persone del proprio sesso, ma magari non ci pensa minimamente a vestirsi da donna o sentirsi una donna. Scusatemi non voglio davvero far polemica, ma più che due secoli avanti mi sembrate due secoli indietro se non cogliete questa, a mio avviso banale, differenza


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Secondo me però confondiamo l'orientamento sessuale con il modo di esprimere la propria personalità. Una persona gay è attratta dalle persone del proprio sesso, ma magari non ci pensa minimamente a vestirsi da donna o sentirsi una donna. Scusatemi non voglio davvero far polemica, ma più che due secoli avanti mi sembrate due secoli indietro se non cogliete questa, a mio avviso banale, differenza


E' esattamente cosi, la libertà di espressione va al di la dell orientamento sessuale. 
Magari ad un uomo piace vestirsi da donna ma non è omosessuale. 
Saranno pure cavoli suoi e sarà pur libero di farlo. Questo non capisco delle critiche, perchè uno non deve esser libero di esprimersi come meglio crede ?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando ?
> 
> L'omosessualità è una condizione naturale, non si diventa qualcosa che non si è mai stato.
> 
> E poi non è che uno " lo scopre ", uno lo accetta più tardi son due cose completamente diverse.


Ma ognuno è libero di fare cio' che vuole.
Ma penso tutti siano contro l' ostentazione.

Facessero la loro vita come fanno gli etero e amen.

Ci sono discriminazioni? Pazienza.
Finchè rientra in certi limiti, fa parte della vita.

Per lo stesso motivo per cui tu se hai bisogno di un aiuto mentre cerchi il cane che ti è scappato al parco e devi lasciare un attimo tuo figlio a qualcuno, tra un nero e un italiano lo chiederai nel 99 % dei casi all' italiano.

Succede, viviamo tutti dalla mattina alla sera di pregiudizi.
Finchè non sfociano in altro, amen.

Anche tu starai sulle palle a qualcuno senza motivo, è pregiudizio.

Amen di nuovo.

Io non ho mai conosciuto, e dico sul serio MAI, una persona che parlasse chissà che male o volesse torcere un capello ad una persona cosidetta "diversa".

Ma dalla narrazione pare sempre che mezzo mondo viva solo per rovinare gay lesbiche stranieri fluidi binari trinari quatrinari ecc ecc

Ma su che pianeta??


----------



## Giofa (11 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ognuno è libero di fare cio' che vuole.
> Ma penso tutti siano contro l' ostentazione.
> 
> Facessero la loro vita come fanno gli etero e amen.
> ...


Hai già fatto questo esempio e, da padre di famiglia continuo a trovarlo assurdo perchè non lascerei mai mio figlio a uno sconosciuto per rincorrere il mio cane, anche fosse alto biondo e con gli occhi azzurri. Però prendo comunque spunto dal tuo esempio per dire che ci sono due possibilità: o continuare ad avere questi pregiudizi e quindi amen come dici tu, o far capire alle nuove generazioni che l'italiano e il nero (che poi sembra che essere nero escluda essere italiano ma vabbè) in fondo sono uguali e come tali vanno accettati, così come l'uomo etero, la donna lesbica o l'uomo che nel suo intimo si sente donna. Così facendo elimineremmo il problema? Sicuramente no, ma sarebbe un primo passo. Purtroppo i pregiudizi sono artificiali: mia figlia va all'asilo e per lei Brahim e Mario sono entrambi compagni di classe, di sicuro non gioca con Mario perchè italiano e non con Brahim perchè egiziano.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Hai già fatto questo esempio e, da padre di famiglia continuo a trovarlo assurdo perchè non lascerei mai mio figlio a uno sconosciuto per rincorrere il mio cane, anche fosse alto biondo e con gli occhi azzurri. Però prendo comunque spunto dal tuo esempio per dire che ci sono due possibilità: o continuare ad avere questi pregiudizi e quindi amen come dici tu, o far capire alle nuove generazioni che l'italiano e il nero (che poi sembra che essere nero escluda essere italiano ma vabbè) in fondo sono uguali e come tali vanno accettati, così come l'uomo etero, la donna lesbica o l'uomo che nel suo intimo si sente donna. Così facendo elimineremmo il problema? Sicuramente no, ma sarebbe un primo passo. Purtroppo i pregiudizi sono artificiali: mia figlia va all'asilo e per lei Brahim e Mario sono entrambi compagni di classe, di sicuro non gioca con Mario perchè italiano e non con Brahim perchè egiziano.


Zio pera è un esempio.

Togli il bambino e mettici l' esempio che vuoi.

Siete in una stanza in 3, ti tocchi le tasche e non hai il portafogli.

Sospetti prima dell' italiano o dell' immgirato? Su.

E' la vita fatta cosi.

Non esisterà mai un umanità senza pregiudizio su qualcuno o qualcosa.
Ed è giusto sia cosi.
Bisogna essere cosi, non siamo macchine.

Inutile forzare le cose, le cose accadono naturalmente.

Nel mondo ci saranno sempre più persone "diverse" ?

Vedrai che piano piano la gente si abituerà e man mano moriranno le generazioni più stranite da questo cambiamento il mondo sarà sempre più aperto al diverso.

Non serve far mettere la gonna ai bambini.


----------



## Giofa (11 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Zio pera è un esempio.
> 
> Togli il bambino e mettici l' esempio che vuoi.
> 
> ...


Guarda che il tuo esempio è chiarissimo, ed è la verita. 
Va bene? Per me no, si potrebbe fare qualcosa per migliorare la situazione educando i miei figli sul fatto che siamo tutti uguali. Tu probabilmente no, ne hai tutto il diritto ma così facendo certe cose non cambieranno mai e noi abbiamo la sola fortuna di essere nati dalla parte "giusta" della storia.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Secondo me però confondiamo l'orientamento sessuale con il modo di esprimere la propria personalità. Una persona gay è attratta dalle persone del proprio sesso, ma magari non ci pensa minimamente a vestirsi da donna o sentirsi una donna. Scusatemi non voglio davvero far polemica, ma più che due secoli avanti mi sembrate due secoli indietro se non cogliete questa, a mio avviso banale, differenza



Sì, sono due secoli indietro. Non sempre essere avanti nel tempo vuol dire miglioramento, eh.

Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole, ma allora abbattiamo qualsiasi modello o conformismo, e vedrai che la società va a rotoli. L'utopia di vivere insieme "civilmente", ma contemporaneamente permettere qualsiasi tipo di espressione, non funziona.

Qui non si sta discutendo di limitare gli orientamenti sessuali o reprimere istinti, si sta dicendo di mantenere un certo grado di educazione, almeno nei primi anni di vita di una persona. Fino all'adolescenza un bambino non ha la percezione di problematiche riguardanti il sesso, e non dovrebbe essere stimolato a rifletterci, pena la sua destabilizzazione. Se a un bambino piace giocare con le bambole, che ci giochi, ma sollevare un polverone ideologico forzando i bambini/ragazzi a dare libero sfogo alle proprie fantasie potrebbe essere deleterio. Poi quando sono adulti si devono scontrare con il mondo del lavoro, che non prevede tutta codesta libertà. Prova a presentarti in tacchi a spillo ad un colloquio e poi ne riparliamo. E scommetto che non ti farebbe piacere vedere funzionari che viaggiano in bermuda e ciabatte sul posto di lavoro. Queste cose vanno fatte per gradi e richiedono tempo, secoli.

Ci siamo costruiti con fatica un parvenza di civiltà, ed adesso ribaltarla tutta insieme, perchè meno dell'1% della popolazione non sa ancora da che parte stare, mi sembra l'ultimo dei problemi. Per cosa poi? Perché vogliamo far sperimentare a dei ragazzi cosa si prova ad andare a scuola in minigonna? Ma per favore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ognuno è libero di fare cio' che vuole.
> Ma penso tutti siano contro l' ostentazione.
> 
> Facessero la loro vita come fanno gli etero e amen.
> ...


Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma penso sia figlio di una diversa percezione che ogni individuo ha.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Secondo me però confondiamo l'orientamento sessuale con il modo di esprimere la propria personalità. Una persona gay è attratta dalle persone del proprio sesso, ma magari non ci pensa minimamente a vestirsi da donna o sentirsi una donna. Scusatemi non voglio davvero far polemica, ma più che due secoli avanti mi sembrate due secoli indietro se non cogliete questa, a mio avviso banale, differenza


Non vuoi far polemica però non ti fai problemi a definirci antenati.
Bizzarri i tuoi parametri.

Guarda che il tema della discussione era proprio su indumenti, usi , abitudini che possono in qualche modo indirizzare il sesso o 'deviare' le tendenze dei bambini.
Qua si sta dicendo che alle ragazzine non vada messa la gonna perchè non devono 'esibire' un corpo.

Quindi , raccogliendo il senso della discussione, dovremmo iniziare fin dalla culla a togliere il fiocco azzurro anzichè rosa e poi dovremmo iniziare in tenera età a non dare i robots ai bimbi e le bambole alle bimbe ma invertire i giochi o dare tutto a tutti.

Se tu dai un robot a un bimbo, secondo questo modo di pensare, stai indirizzando su una tendenza.

Spero stavolta sono stato chiaro . La mia non era una riflessione da retrograda come l'hai intesa ma una riflessione su un tema molto delicato.
Il padre che regala il robot al figlio lo sta indirizzando su ciò che lui vorrebbe che fosse(è un reato o un pensare da bigotto?) ma tu trovami un padre che sia uno che anzichè un pallone regala la barbie al maschietto.

Guarda che il discorso è molto più complicato di ciò che sembra.


----------



## davoreb (11 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. L’errore di prospettiva è pensare che certi modi del manifestarsi della personalità siano frutto di pressioni, quando in realtà si sta semplicemente prendendo atto di una situazione già esistente e rimasta priva di voce per chissà quanto tempo.
> A me sembra un’ottima cosa che si spieghi ai più giovani anche il rispetto delle diverse forme di manifestazione della personalità in ambito sessuale, ovviamente con modalità che tengano conto del grado di sviluppo.
> Per esempio, io ho ricevuto dai miei un’educazione molto rigorosa nell’ambito del rispetto verso gli altri(“non prendere in giro bambini/e sovrappeso, o con gli occhiali ecc”), ma è molto probabile che se in seconda media un mio compagno di classe fosse venuto col rossetto e lo smalto gli avrei riso in faccia. Altrettanto probabilmente i miei mi avrebbe rimproverato e io me ne sarei pentito, ma nel frattempo avrei comunque causato un danno a quell’ipotetico compagno di classe. Il tutto in totale buonafede perché in seconda media non avrei potuto avere gli strumenti per capire.





sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. L’errore di prospettiva è pensare che certi modi del manifestarsi della personalità siano frutto di pressioni, quando in realtà si sta semplicemente prendendo atto di una situazione già esistente e rimasta priva di voce per chissà quanto tempo.
> A me sembra un’ottima cosa che si spieghi ai più giovani anche il rispetto delle diverse forme di manifestazione della personalità in ambito sessuale, ovviamente con modalità che tengano conto del grado di sviluppo.
> Per esempio, io ho ricevuto dai miei un’educazione molto rigorosa nell’ambito del rispetto verso gli altri(“non prendere in giro bambini/e sovrappeso, o con gli occhiali ecc”), ma è molto probabile che se in seconda media un mio compagno di classe fosse venuto col rossetto e lo smalto gli avrei riso in faccia. Altrettanto probabilmente i miei mi avrebbe rimproverato e io me ne sarei pentito, ma nel frattempo avrei comunque causato un danno a quell’ipotetico compagno di classe. Il tutto in totale buonafede perché in seconda media non avrei potuto avere gli strumenti per capire.



magari avete ragione, personalmente credo che campagne del genere facciano più danno che altro. 

comunque esiste anche un minimo ricordo, cioè non è che ognuno fa quello che vuole, se vado al lavoro con la canottiera mi ridono in faccia e mi dicono di andare a vestirmi. 

se vado col rossetto stessa cosa, non è che è tutto normale, se mi piaccessero gli uomini non sarebbe un problema per nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma penso sia figlio di una diversa percezione che ogni individuo ha.


Lollo, tu sei papà da poco se ricordo bene e mi pare di un maschietto.
Come primo gioco gli regalerai una barbie o un robot?
Sincero.
Secondo questo modo di pensare devi regalare entrambi.
Lo farai? Sincero.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando ?
> 
> L'omosessualità è una condizione naturale, non si diventa qualcosa che non si è mai stato.
> 
> E poi non è che uno " lo scopre ", uno lo accetta più tardi son due cose completamente diverse.


Guarda che ci sono uomini che sono diventati gay o lo hanno scoperto solo dopo.
Che c'è di male?
Come ci sono uomini che sono attratti da entrambi i sessi , come ci sono alcuni che non provano attrazione di alcun tipo.
Ci sono persone che hanno cambiato orientamento sessuale dopo un periodo difficile della vita o dopo troppa bella vita.

Secondo me sei fuori strada.


----------



## Giofa (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vuoi far polemica però non ti fai problemi a definirci antenati.
> Bizzarri i tuoi parametri.
> 
> Guarda che il tema della discussione era proprio su indumenti, usi , abitudini che possono in qualche modo indirizzare il sesso o 'deviare' le tendenze dei bambini.
> ...


Più che darvi degli antenati, obiettavo sul fatto è che essere avanti due secoli confondere orientamento sessuale con le cose con cui giochi o come i tuoi genitori ti vestono (poi Gabri ha ragione che non è automatico pensare che il futuro sia meglio del passato). Concordo anche in pieno con te sulla complessita e delicatezza della questione.
Io sono contro l'estremismo, quindi io ai miei figli dò giochi da maschietto o femminuccia e non penso di indirizzarlo in alcun modo. Ma se volessero giocare con giochi "dell'altro sesso" non glielo impedirò, ma proprio perchè un maschietto che gioca con le bambole di per sè non significa nulla, perchè non ha nessuno stereotipo ma in quel momento preferisce una bambola a un robot, senza retropensieri.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Più che darvi degli antenati, obiettavo sul fatto è che essere avanti due secoli confondere orientamento sessuale con le cose con cui giochi o come i tuoi genitori ti vestono (poi Gabri ha ragione che non è automatico pensare che il futuro sia meglio del passato). Concordo anche in pieno con te sulla complessita e delicatezza della questione.
> Io sono contro l'estremismo, quindi io ai miei figli dò giochi da maschietto o femminuccia e non penso di indirizzarlo in alcun modo. Ma se volessero giocare con giochi "dell'altro sesso" non glielo impedirò, ma proprio perchè un maschietto che gioca con le bambole di per sè non significa nulla, perchè non ha nessuno stereotipo ma in quel momento preferisce una bambola a un robot, senza retropensieri.


No aspetta, secondo queste persone tu non deve impedire le tendenze di tuo figlio ma deve metterlo nelle condizioni di scegliere e aiutarlo a capire chi è .
Quindi tu al tuo ipotetico maschietto non devi impedire che giochi con le bambole ma la bambola gliela devi compare proprio.
Diciamole tutte le cose e diciamole bene.

Mi hai dato dell'antenato senza capire il senso della mia provocazione.

Tu lo sai che un bimbo tra i 5-10 anni fa le cose soprattutto per emulare il papà e/o renderlo fiero?
Quindi il papà di turno deve iniziare a giocare con le bambole cosi poi il figlio lo emula.

Tu pensa io che fesso che invece svitavo bulloni e seghettavo il compensato.
Son cresciuto deviato.


----------



## Giofa (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No aspetta, secondo queste persone tu non deve impedire le tendenze di tuo figlio ma deve metterlo nelle condizioni di scegliere e aiutarlo a capire chi è .
> Quindi tu al tuo ipotetico maschietto non devi impedire che giochi con le bambole ma la bambola gliela devi compare proprio.
> Diciamole tutte le cose e diciamole bene.


Ho rivisto il primo post perchè poi preso dalla discussione si perde il filo, qui non si parlava di un bambino ma di un ragazzino di 15 anni cacciato in Spagna perchè indossava la gonna. In Scozia in segno di solidarietà si son messi tutti la gonna. Hanno fatto bene? Mah per me in segno di solidarietà han fatto bene, diverso il caso se obbligassero tutti a indossare la gonna.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2021)

Poco fa mentre guidavo è passata alla radio “Cosa resterà degli anni ‘80”. Oltre al gran pezzo, stava quasi per calare la lacrimuccia pensando a come ci hanno ridotto questi criminali di Stato, a tutti i livelli

Pazzesco che persone vissute negli anni 80 e 90 possano difendere queste porcherie. Ma il mondo è bello perché vario


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Più che darvi degli antenati, obiettavo sul fatto è che essere avanti due secoli confondere orientamento sessuale con le cose con cui giochi o come i tuoi genitori ti vestono (poi Gabri ha ragione che non è automatico pensare che il futuro sia meglio del passato). Concordo anche in pieno con te sulla complessita e delicatezza della questione.
> Io sono contro l'estremismo, quindi io ai miei figli dò giochi da maschietto o femminuccia e non penso di indirizzarlo in alcun modo. Ma se volessero giocare con giochi "dell'altro sesso" non glielo impedirò, ma proprio perchè un maschietto che gioca con le bambole di per sè non significa nulla, perchè non ha nessuno stereotipo ma in quel momento preferisce una bambola a un robot, senza retropensieri.


Essere avanti di sue secoli voleva essere una provocazione per dire che solo la cultura apre le menti.
Bisogna aprire le menti, non deviarle.

Io mi sento abbastanza colto da esser aperto a tutto e da discernere i miglioramenti dalle mostruosità.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ho rivisto il primo post perchè poi preso dalla discussione si perde il filo, qui non si parlava di un bambino ma di un ragazzino di 15 anni cacciato in Spagna perchè indossava la gonna. In Scozia in segno di solidarietà si son messi tutti la gonna. Hanno fatto bene? Mah per me in segno di solidarietà han fatto bene, diverso il caso se obbligassero tutti a indossare la gonna.


Quello è giusto e lo condivido ma come al solito i soliti perbenisti hanno strumentalizzato il tutto portando il tema sui soliti binari.


----------



## Giofa (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Essere avanti di sue secoli voleva essere una provocazione per dire che solo la cultura apre le menti.
> Bisogna aprire le menti, non deviarle.
> 
> Io mi sento abbastanza colto da esser aperto a tutto e da discernere i miglioramenti dalle mostruosità.


Non metto in dubbio la tua cultura, ripeto la questione avanti due secoli era circoscritta al paragone etero perchè non mi han dato le bambole. in quel senso ho detto quella frase, ripeto, senza voler polemizzare.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio la tua cultura, ripeto la questione avanti due secoli era circoscritta al paragone etero perchè non mi han dato le bambole. in quel senso ho detto quella frase, ripeto, senza voler polemizzare.


Non parlo di cultura accademica, assolutamente, ma di rispetto verso tutti.

Forse sono andato fuori tema, lo ammetto, ma solo perchè so già come andrà a finire questa storia.
Occhio a fedezzzz... sarà on fire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non penso che sia esibizionismo.
> Penso che se hai represso una condizione naturale per decenni ora che si stanno allargando le maglie è giusto che chi si sentano liberi di farlo ( a volte esagerando ).
> Poi torniamo sempre li, fanno del male a qualcuno ? no, e allora che esprimano la loro LGBTHURFZ+32-2 come vogliono.
> A volte sembra di voler far passare queste persone come una lobby che vuole controllare il mondo.


Bé, purtroppo c'è dietro un'ideologia che vuole portare questi temi al centro del dibattito mondiale..parliamo di una cosa che riguarda cosa, il 3% degli individui? E se ne parla di più che della fame nel mondo che riguarda 3 miliardi di persone..questo per l'LGBTetc...

Per la condizione femminile, francamente la trovo una battaglia che in occidente è davvero priva di senso, con le donne che ormai sono assolutamente equiparate agli uomini, e nel chiedere una finta uguaglianza invero pretendono una posizione di privilegio perché vogliono il ruolo dell'uomo, ma senza rinunciare al privilegio della posizione "debole"...
Pensiamo a come stanno le donne nel resto del mondo, lì si che servirebbero battaglie, invece se ne parla come se la donna fosse vittima qui in occidente dove non hanno alcuna limitazione..


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non parlo di cultura accademica, assolutamente, ma di rispetto verso tutti.
> 
> Forse sono andato fuori tema, lo ammetto, ma solo perchè so già come andrà a finire questa storia.
> Occhio a fedezzzz... sarà on fire.



Ma infatti il nocciolo della questione è questo.

Mentre noi discutiamo di ciò che può essere opportuno o meno per un figlio, per il suo bene, 'sta gente usa strumentalmente concetti etico-progressisti solo per fini di schifosa pubblicità e ideologia.

Il tizio che ha sollevato questo discorso facendo indossare la gonna a tutti i ragazzi ha solo voluto visibilità a buon mercato, senza pensare ad eventuali danni mentali a posteriori. Ma che gliene frega ad uno in Scozia di cosa fanno in una scuola spagnola? Che pensasse a fornire istruzione professionale ai suoi alunni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo, tu sei papà da poco se ricordo bene e mi pare di un maschietto.
> Come primo gioco gli regalerai una barbie o un robot?
> Sincero.
> Secondo questo modo di pensare devi regalare entrambi.
> Lo farai? Sincero.


Quando era piccolo si, ora che è più grande decide lui cosa vuole.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il nocciolo della questione è questo.
> 
> Mentre noi discutiamo di ciò che può essere opportuno o meno per un figlio, per il suo bene, 'sta gente usa strumentalmente concetti etico-progressisti solo per fini di schifosa pubblicità e ideologia.
> 
> Il tizio che ha sollevato questo discorso facendo indossare la gonna a tutti i ragazzi ha solo voluto visibilità a buon mercato, senza pensare ad eventuali danni mentali a posteriori. Ma che gliene frega ad uno in Scozia di cosa fanno in una scuola spagnola? Che pensasse a fornire istruzione professionale ai suoi alunni.


Ecco, appunto.
Io dico che abbiamo bisogno di 'educatori' migliori.
E per educatori intendo tutti coloro che lavorano a stretto contatto coi giovani.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando era piccolo si, ora che è più grande decide lui cosa vuole.


Se gli hai messo un robot in mano l'hai deviato.
Se ti vede che parli di milan e che guardi il milan l'hai deviato perchè lui è piccino e ti emula.

Dovresti pure fare ricamo e farti vedere mentre ricami cosi cresce mentalmente più aperto verso altre attività.

Questo alcuni stanno chiedendo, possibile non lo capiamo?
E siamo a livelli mostruosi, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se gli hai messo un robot in mano l'hai deviato.
> Se ti vede che parli di milan e che guardi il milan l'hai deviato perchè lui è piccino e ti emula.
> 
> Dovresti pure fare ricamo e farti vedere mentre ricami cosi cresce mentalmente più aperto verso altre attività.
> ...


Ma noi qui siamo nulla..negli states veramente siamo ai genitori che truccano i figli maschi per aprirgli la mente...Non è di molto tempo fa la notizia che unA delle figliE di Brad Pitt e Angelina Jolie dopo anni in cui si è presentata ai red carpet come un uomo ha svoltato e si è identificata come donna..ma ci rendiamo conto che disagio? questa a 10 anni aveva ste tare mentali..si preoccupava della sua sessualità, a 10 anni? Ma dai..

Ma del resto finché vedono un mondo VIP che oggi è zeppo di finte lesbiche emancipate figurati..il potere dell'emulazione dei modelli è enorme..una miley cyrus che fa finta di essere lesbica confonde la testa di migliaia di ragazzine


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma noi qui siamo nulla..negli states veramente siamo ai genitori che truccano i figli maschi per aprirgli la mente...Non è di molto tempo fa la notizia che unA delle figliE di Brad Pitt e Angelina Jolie dopo anni in cui si è presentata ai red carpet come un uomo ha svoltato e si è identificata come donna..ma ci rendiamo conto che disagio? questa a 10 anni aveva ste tare mentali..si preoccupava della sua sessualità, a 10 anni? Ma dai..
> 
> Ma del resto finché vedono un mondo VIP che oggi è zeppo di finte lesbiche emancipate figurati..il potere dell'emulazione dei modelli è enorme..una miley cyrus che fa finta di essere lesbica confonde la testa di migliaia di ragazzine


Perfetto.
Hai capito al volo.

Se noi siamo cresciuti con stereotipi, questi altri come crescono? Deviati a dir poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se gli hai messo un robot in mano l'hai deviato.
> Se ti vede che parli di milan e che guardi il milan l'hai deviato perchè lui è piccino e ti emula.
> 
> Dovresti pure fare ricamo e farti vedere mentre ricami cosi cresce mentalmente più aperto verso altre attività.
> ...


Chiaro il tuo ragionamento, partiamo però da due presupposti diversi: 
Io penso che nessuno si possa convincere ad essere qualcosa che non è.
Qui non troviamo il punto di incontro del discorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiaro il tuo ragionamento, partiamo però da due presupposti diversi:
> Io penso che nessuno si possa convincere ad essere qualcosa che non è.
> Qui non troviamo il punto di incontro del discorso.


Lollo, io non sono padre ma ho allenato bambini per più generazioni : imparerai facendo il padre che il bimbo spesso emula e fa ciò che fanno gli altri, il bimbo emula tantissimo il padre e ne cerca approvazione e consensi.

Tu da padre puoi solo fargli capire, se sarai un buon padre come credo, che lo amerai qualunque cosa faccia, come gli devi insegnare il rispetto per tutte le forme di cultura e per le diversità ma vedrai che il bimbo piccolo non ha piena coscienza del suo essere e nemmeno del suo corpo.
Tuo figlio ti chiederà di andare a scuola calcio perchè piace a te o perchè piacerà ai coetanei.
E' cosi.

Se lo indirizzi si devia ma se non lo indirizzi potrebbe anche perdersi.
Tuo figlio prima di una certa età non saprà nemmeno lui cosa è.
A te il compito di proteggerlo.

Tuo figlio capirà cosa è sulla sua pelle fin quando arriverà il giorno in cui deciderà con la sua testa e orienterà le sue scelte.
Se tu sarai stato un bravo padre farà quel che piace a lui non per emulare te, se attorno avrà amici/conoscenti/estranei di una certa caratura lo faranno sentire sempre come adeguto.

Conclusione : il futuro si segna in famiglia. In ogni singola famiglia.
Ma non chiediamo ai bambini di essere adulti, sarebbe da falsi, ipocriti, mostri.
La vita è dura e i bimbi sono troppo spesso cattivi nella loro disarmante spontaneità.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé, purtroppo c'è dietro un'ideologia che vuole portare questi temi al centro del dibattito mondiale..parliamo di una cosa che riguarda cosa, il 3% degli individui? E se ne parla di più che della fame nel mondo che riguarda 3 miliardi di persone..questo per l'LGBTetc...
> 
> Per la condizione femminile, francamente la trovo una battaglia che in occidente è davvero priva di senso, con le donne che ormai sono assolutamente equiparate agli uomini, e nel chiedere una finta uguaglianza invero pretendono una posizione di privilegio perché vogliono il ruolo dell'uomo, ma senza rinunciare al privilegio della posizione "debole"...
> Pensiamo a come stanno le donne nel resto del mondo, lì si che servirebbero battaglie, invece se ne parla come se la donna fosse vittima qui in occidente dove non hanno alcuna limitazione..


Perfetto.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé, purtroppo c'è dietro un'ideologia che vuole portare questi temi al centro del dibattito mondiale..parliamo di una cosa che riguarda cosa, il 3% degli individui? E se ne parla di più che della fame nel mondo che riguarda 3 miliardi di persone..questo per l'LGBTetc...


A parte che la percentuale del 3% te la sei inventata, ma seguendo il tuo ragionamento ti si potrebbe chiedere: ci sono miliardi di bambini che vengono messi a lavorare 18 ore al giorno per cucire scarpe e vestiti, ai quali viene messo in mano un AK-47, che muoiono perché non hanno un antibiotico, che vengono uccisi per il traffico di organi, che vengono costretti a prostituirsi e a rubare ecc e ti preoccupi per qualche bambino che si mette il rossetto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che la percentuale del 3% te la sei inventata, ma seguendo il tuo ragionamento ti si potrebbe chiedere: ci sono miliardi di bambini che vengono messi a lavorare 18 ore al giorno per cucire scarpe e vestiti, ai quali viene messo in mano un AK-47, che muoiono perché non hanno un antibiotico, che vengono uccisi per il traffico di organi, che vengono costretti a prostituirsi e a rubare ecc e ti preoccupi per qualche bambino che si mette il rossetto?


Si adesso usciamo con la storia che ci sono un 10% di omosessuali.. Per favore.. La percezione che siano così tanti è data appunto dal fatto che se ne straparla di questi temi.. Cmq mi preoccupa il bambino col rossetto perché succede nel mio mondo, qui, ai miei nipotini.. E soprattutto perché dietro a tutta sta propaganda si celano di certo altri interessi


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo, io non sono padre ma ho allenato bambini per più generazioni : imparerai facendo il padre che il bimbo spesso emula e fa ciò che fanno gli altri, il bimbo emula tantissimo il padre e ne cerca approvazione e consensi.
> 
> Tu da padre puoi solo fargli capire, se sarai un buon padre come credo, che lo amerai qualunque cosa faccia, come gli devi insegnare il rispetto per tutte le forme di cultura e per le diversità ma vedrai che il bimbo piccolo non ha piena coscienza del suo essere e nemmeno del suo corpo.
> Tuo figlio ti chiederà di andare a scuola calcio perchè piace a te o perchè piacerà ai coetanei.
> ...


Veramente oh, ormai pare che educare sia diventato un reato..


----------



## sunburn (12 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si adesso usciamo con la storia che ci sono un 10% di omosessuali.. Per favore.. La percezione che siano così tanti è data appunto dal fatto che se ne straparla di questi temi.. Cmq mi preoccupa il bambino col rossetto perché succede nel mio mondo, qui, ai miei nipotini.. E soprattutto perché dietro a tutta sta propaganda si celano di certo altri interessi


Io non la so la percentuale, potrebbe essere molto più alta come potrebbe essere molto più bassa. Fino a quando l’omosessualità sarà vista come una cosa di cui vergognarsi, non lo sapremo mai.
A ogni modo, se ti preoccupi del bambino col rossetto perché succede nel tuo mondo, non puoi criticare chi si interessa delle questioni legate alla sessualità portando come argomento la fame nel Mondo.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2021)

Da che mondo è mondo gli uomini sono attratti in primis dall'aspetto estetico di una donna, poi a ruota tutto il resto, possono spingere quanto vogliono ste ******, si scontreranno sempre con la realtà. Le donne stesse hanno l'istinto di truccarsi, pettinarsi e farsi belle, perché tramite questo valorizzano quello che le aiuta a soddisfare l'imperativo biologico di ogni essere vivente, cioè riprodursi. 

Comunque va bene così, una società che continua a distruggere i propri maschi verrà in poco tempo sopraffatta da altre che hanno pensieri meno disfunzionali e si fanno meno seghe mentali, survival of the fittest. Mentre in occidente si pensa solo a queste tematiche i musulmani, i cinesi e i russi, tutta gente che bada al sodo e riconosce l'importanza della difesa del territorio da parte dei maschi (che qui è diventata "fascismo"), si preparano a farci le scarpe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non la so la percentuale, potrebbe essere molto più alta come potrebbe essere molto più bassa. Fino a quando l’omosessualità sarà vista come una cosa di cui vergognarsi, non lo sapremo mai.
> A ogni modo, se ti preoccupi del bambino col rossetto perché succede nel tuo mondo, non puoi criticare chi si interessa delle questioni legate alla sessualità portando come argomento la fame nel Mondo.


Un momento, io sono un poveraccio che non può certo risolvere i problemi globali, nel mio piccolo posso giusto fare la piccola donazione all'emergency di turno...ma se permetti i cambiamenti che subisco nel mio mondo vicino mi toccano eccome, per questo li sento più gravi...

Sono i governi e chi ha posizioni di privilegio nella società che dovrebbero spendere energie per i temi più importanti..


----------

